# Rambone with tubes



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Waiting on some TBG bands to come in so using paracord with a overhand and larks head knots. Its actually an ok shooter


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Interesting tube attachment .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have too agree on the tube attachment...looks like it will serve you well~AKAOldmiser


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Looks like a practical piece !


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

.... it looks like it would be very kind to the tubes and maybe give you some extra life... I may have to try this w/ my scout.


----------

